# Name Plate on King's Peak



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Went up to King's Peak Wednesday. 

The big cast aluminum plaque that was cemented to the top of the highest rock is gone. 

What's up with that?

Good grief!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

SCOUTS!!! Did you fish cliff and blanchard? First place I caught a fish on a flyrod was in that little stream between blanchard and dollar.... Oh wait... did you even go up Henrys fork?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> SCOUTS!!! Did you fish cliff and blanchard? First place I caught a fish on a flyrod was in that little stream between blanchard and dollar.... Oh wait... did you even go up Henrys fork?


SCOUTS are supervised by adults.

Cliff has little tiger trout in it.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I went up there just last week for the first time. I thought for sure there would be a plate or something else identifying the location. Its kind of rewarding in a way. All that I saw was a small flag in some rocks.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

holman927 said:


> I went up there just last week for the first time. I thought for sure there would be a plate or something else identifying the location. Its kind of rewarding in a way. All that I saw was a small flag in some rocks.


Yeah the flag and the small plaque are still there. There was always some type of sign-up book too, but the Forest Service has been removing them from mountain peaks.

I mean this plaque:


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I seem to recall a article a year or so ago that the Forest Service removed it as it was not appropriate in a wilderness area.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I haven't the foggiest where the plaque went, but it is some gnarly stuff when the rocks that make up that peak start to buzzing when a thunderstorm rolls through! NOT a good place to be!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Way to get after it...Red Castle ....then Kings...nice work!


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know where it went but it's been gone for at least three years.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

This is a link to the one I remember. Maybe the forest service decided they couldn't cast the first stone :wink: 
http://thewesterner.blogspot.com/2004/0 ... -must.html


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

someone should chisel it into the rock *(u)*


----------

